# Right Now: Jeremy Being Interviewed by ZNB



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2009)

I am about to be in a live interview with the Zathyus News Network.  http://zbforums.com/index/

Not sure what the topic will be or when it will start.  But it's live and I will post a link to where it's happening.  I think you will need to be registered to see it.

edit: dont need to be registered.  link below


----------



## Tyler (Dec 7, 2009)

Excellent. *goes to watch*


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2009)

http://zbforums.com?topic=2621732/1/


----------



## Horus (Dec 7, 2009)

Write faster Jeremy


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 7, 2009)

Can we add replies to the "Ask" portion of the interview? Or do we wait until the interview is over?

Link: http://zbforums.com?topic=2621935/1/


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm registering to do that.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

http://zbforums.com?topic=2621935/1/

Discuss


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'm registering to do that.


I've been waiting for my validation email for 30 minutes. >_>


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's not appearing in my inbox..

finally a reply /jk


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

You did? I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> You did? I'm still waiting on mine.


No, I meant Jeremy's reply.
I'm still waiting, too

 <_<


----------



## LennZNB (Dec 7, 2009)

Took me forever to remember my account name, I wonder why the 'y' is left out. XD hahaha

Anyways, I approved all your accounts you guys...sorry for the problem.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks! ;D


----------



## LennZNB (Dec 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Thanks! ;D


Nooo problemo....omggg, I love your emotions hahaha  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Jman (Dec 7, 2009)

LennZNB said:
			
		

> Took me forever to remember my account name, I wonder why the 'y' is left out. XD hahaha
> 
> Anyways, I approved all your accounts you guys...sorry for the problem.


Oh hey, it's Lenny.  

I'm watching. :]


----------



## LennZNB (Dec 7, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> LennZNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omgg, it's ryjoe - what's poppin yo!? like my flow? call me lenny...o....ummm, Ill shut up now.  T_T


----------



## Jman (Dec 7, 2009)

Mhm. D 

Storm must've vanished. :r


----------



## Pear (Dec 7, 2009)

LennZNB said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah home slice, you're keepin' it real.


----------



## LennZNB (Dec 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> LennZNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, LOL - you know how I do, I keep it true blue like the sky above you. x_x


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol, I think Germy left. :V


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

Meh, Jeremy will come back eventually.. I like how the interview is going so far though.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

Miranda will be admin soon, Jeremy said.


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmm, I think we should have the next person to join become admin. Who do I remind you of?


----------



## kalinn (Dec 7, 2009)

hahah "more cowbell" is on that list! 
yeahhh i knew it was a good idea! xDDD


----------



## Jman (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Miranda will be admin soon, Jeremy said.


Seems like a good decision, although I haven't been very active to notice much. xD


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 7, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> hahah "more cowbell" is on that list!
> yeahhh i knew it was a good idea! xDDD


Yes, go cowbell!


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn, why'd they cross out Noob Filter?


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't allowed to talk until you change your avi. =B

Competitive brawlers generate as many posts as animal crosing players do.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Damn, why'd they cross out Noob Filter?


i wanna know why she didnt cross out cow bell 
xD


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

Lenny's a girl?


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't ask Storm anymore questions, I'll be up all night waiting for his reply, and I have a Spanish test tomorrow D=


----------



## Pear (Dec 7, 2009)

I still think we need a dungeon.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Lenny's a girl?


Lenny is a guy lol


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

The interview's going well 8)


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone want to wager on how long it'll take Jeremy to finish posting? I put 100TBTB on it being the 11 minutes after Lenny's post.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

The reason nobody was RPing was because it was the time when I was gone. I still want to see that board return.

The idea of a huge AC RP makes me excited. That would be epic.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 7, 2009)

I love how someone's named "Dracula called btw"

Made me giggle.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

Jeremy just posted again.


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright, I'll see you guys in the morning, it's getting late for me =0


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2009)

I am taking so long to respond because TBT has so much history! haha


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Teehee.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Ask about accityfolk.com


----------



## kalinn (Dec 7, 2009)

how dare jeremy say no to more cowbell ): 
xD


----------



## LennZNB (Dec 7, 2009)

Night everyone!!  Now that I figured out my username I should be around here a lot more..this is a really nice community. =]

See you all tomorrow! ^_^


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ciao Lenny, might have to re-register soon though.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

LennZNB said:
			
		

> Night everyone!!  Now that I figured out my username I should be around here a lot more..this is a really nice community. =]
> 
> See you all tomorrow! ^_^


See ya Lenny.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

LennZNB said:
			
		

> Night everyone!!  Now that I figured out my username I should be around here a lot more..this is a really nice community. =]
> 
> See you all tomorrow! ^_^


Adios!


----------



## SamXX (Dec 8, 2009)

I love that guy already and I haven't even read the interview yet. Lady GaGa<3

Congratulations to Miranda! Interesting Review.


----------



## nooky13 (Dec 8, 2009)

well done miranda


----------



## Elliot (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the interview ;o ;]


----------



## easpa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, long replies!
Good job though.


----------



## Conor (Dec 8, 2009)

Well done Miranda 
Good job on the interview too Jeremy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice Interview, It's making me more excited for the move. (If we do)


----------



## AndyB (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice read. I enjoyed reading that. Well done all.


----------



## Zex (Dec 8, 2009)

I found this place through YT. Well done Jeremy..


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 8, 2009)

nice


----------



## Nakota (Dec 15, 2009)

cool and grats jeremy


----------

